# Sugar Beet food plots?



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I currently hunt on property that is planted with soybean and all of the adjacent properties are soy as well. The land owner informed me he is planting 30 acres of trees but will leave space between the trees for food plots. I have been reading alot about sugar beets being a plot food and was wondering what everyone thought about it.
He told me that he is going to leave the edges (where we currently he stands set up) open about 2-3 acres. I was thinking using the rows to plant some of the wheats, sorghums, clover mixes and putting the sugar beets directly in front of our stand locations. 
Just wondering what you all think.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't plant a food plot right in the middle of the seedlings because the deer are going to tear those seedlings up. When you plant seedlings you have to keep the deer out of them if they are going to survive.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry should have been specific. The trees are no shorter than 10ft each. He will be "fencing" them to keep them from being damaged. He got a federal reclamation loan to turn his field back into woods.


----------



## adp15 (Jan 11, 2008)

we have planted turnips for the last three years this year we put sugar beats out as well no luck with the beats but the turnips work real well we shot deer over them until the end of season they were coming back eating the bulbs.does the farmer pick the beans early or does he leave them out late? if you can get a mix of green and grain late close its deadly.seems when the weather gets warm they come to the green cold they go to grain???not to mention turnips are cheaper and they grow really fast.i have some pictures of button bucks laying down in our turnips eating them...they will eat them off after the first frost but will come back for the bulbs late season they seem to really key on clover or alfalfa...buddy shot a huge 8 pointer on jan.19 over clover...


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

We bought three 50lb bags in MI last season put them around our feeders and threw them away this last summer not a nudge. OHIO deer must not like beets:!


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

i'm from Ohio and i don't even like beets lol


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the info.

The farmer harvest early but he leaves a nice 10'x10'x3' pile of beans in the back of the property. But since the landowner is going to plant the field with trees we will not have the pile this year. The land owner has already bought the sugarbeet seeds and is going to plant them. He also bought some mixed grain seed so hopefully we will be ok.


----------

